# Having a hard time coming here...



## CityChic (Jan 18, 2007)

I am having a really hard time coming here. So many of you ladies have suffered a much greater loss, my heart goes out to you.

Our baby was 7 weeks 2 days old when he passed. We were over the moon to be pregnant with baby #2. I had a healthy and easy pregnancy with baby #1 and expected nothing less.

I know in my heart that God has a plan for us. My heart just hurts. I am so sad. Right now I can't even imagine trying for another baby.








thanks for being here ladies and being so brave and so strong.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

It hurts no matter how early.


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

It's all the same pain mama


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. A loss is painful no matter how early.


----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)

I too was surprised at how painful it was.







Take the time to let yourself grieve.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

Rachael, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I agree with PP that a loss is devastating no matter when it happens.


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

I am sorry Rachael.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too expected easy pregnancies after my first. It is so hard to be disappointed like that. I too agree that it hurts no matter how early. Many hugs and prayers for you and your baby.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry this has to happen.







it hurts much, no matter when it happens...


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Pain is pain. Loss is loss.

Undoubtably, everyone and every situation is different, but we are connected by this thread of loss, hope, and belief in each other.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it hurts.


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

it all hurts the same mama


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

It hurts no matter how short of a time they were with you, mama.


----------

